# Training course for roasting



## Turnado (Nov 6, 2020)

Hi all, am new to roasting and am thinking whether or not to go on a roasting course. There's a course at Winchester Coffee School for £500. Or would I be equally as knowledgeable spending the money on a better roaster and experimenting?

any suggestions welcome


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I think a lot depends on what your end goal is and what you are roasting on currently.


----------

